# 2010 National Field Competition



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

So we decided to do something cool to give you an idea of what our Field Course is like for the 2010 Nationals, We kind of did a virtural picture tour and made a video of it. So here you go. We are just finishing up some of the tidily boo work like weed wacking and extra signage so people don't get lost.

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFH3AjtC4ZY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

same area and terrian for the 3d?


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

No, the 3D is in a different area all together... It is being run by a different club....


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Ken is right, the 3D is near New Minas in the Annapolis Valley. You should encounter similar terrain though.

Cheers,


----------

